# Where did you first have sex?



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

On a cargo ship,an oil tanker i think.In his room,it was a blind date,first time we had ever met and the sparks between us could have ignited.LOL!!


----------



## Dylio (Jul 4, 2011)

Zomboy said:


> Old roommate's living room, foam foldout couch. Started at 4AM and fucked until sunrise.
> 
> 
> They are, if you're irresponsible about using them.
> ...


Were you on MDMA when you lost your virginity? haha having sex from 4am to sunrise sounds like something that would happen on MDMA, seeing as how its pretty much impossible to cum.


----------



## Zomboy (Jun 12, 2010)

Nope, I was sober the whole time. I treated the experience more like a science project, really. 

Though, I did hit the bong after it was over. But I don't have the money for MDMA. Even if I did, I'd only use it maybe twice a year anyway.


----------



## Eric B (Jun 18, 2010)

Google Maps

(Honeymoon. Man, finding this just gave me an emotional reaction, too!)


----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)

In his friend's house at a party. It was his friend's bed. And even though I was really drunk, I still remember noticing the dried in pizza stains all over the bed.


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

The Sacramento Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals - we were about to pick up our first dog.. got too horny.

http://www.sspca.org/ - thank you for a lovely memory.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

avalanche183 said:


> The Sacramento Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals - we were about to pick up our first dog.. got too horny.
> 
> Home Page - Sacramento SPCA - thank you for a lovely memory.


Couldn't _that _-- ironically -- be counted as animal cruelty....?
And don't you suspect that girl potentially has some sort of fetish for dogs...?

OT:
Her bed, _very _quietly since her parents were in the house.


----------



## bigtex1989 (Feb 7, 2011)

In a bed. Very boring compared to the rest of my shenanigans


----------



## Yardiff Bey (Jun 5, 2011)

In a hot tub. Mmmmmm!


----------



## Jwing24 (Aug 2, 2010)

Do my dreams count? Dammit.


----------



## ficsci (May 4, 2011)

Jwing24 said:


> Do my dreams count? Dammit.


Summer after graduation, I had a very vivid dream of doing it with my high school crush of 2 years T___T

(It was also my first sex dream with intercourse in it, surprisingly)

It was weeeeeird, too weird to write details about, but let's just say that he wasn't good. But, again, only a dream.


----------



## 21954 (May 7, 2011)

Sober, on top of a hill, on a blanket in the grass, under the stars, overlooking the freeway. 

I'm still fond of that hill, which all these years later is still covered only in grass instead of man-made structures. =)


----------



## ficsci (May 4, 2011)

MisterLiver said:


> A shag carpet in her basement.


That's why it's called a *shag* carpet, get it? get it?



sorry, I can't help it :sad:


----------



## ProfessorLiver (Mar 19, 2011)

ficsci said:


> That's why it's called a *shag* carpet, get it? get it?
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, I can't help it :sad:


I was gonna make that pun but then I thought "Waaaaaaaaaaaay too easy"


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

in a bed...! yeah, not too terribly interesting XD


----------



## ccxc910 (May 6, 2010)

In my bed. I lived alone. I'm boring


----------



## aibohphobia (Aug 7, 2011)

i am so jealous of anyone who got to do it outside their first time. 

i was 16 and snuck out of my house at night, got picked up by the guy who was 5 years older than me, and did it in his bed. made it back home just in the nick of time, but it definitely wasn't the most romantic experience. i just wanted to get it out of the way back then. i still have mixed feelings about that decision, but whatevz.


----------



## SuperfineConcubine (Aug 8, 2011)

At Bible camp. Everyone was in the main hall listening to a sermon, my boyfriend and I snuck off to the boy's cabin.

My brother walked in. fml.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

On my bed in my apartment.


----------



## mickeylou (Aug 23, 2011)

i was nearly 19, still living at my parents' house one afternoon. i was "leaning on the door", but she initiated the actual thrust that pushed me through "the door". i remember asking if it was okay, and she emphatically said "yes!". that's all i can remember, but it was a really good first time.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Seems like there could be a thread about where the "last place you had sex was" as well.

On a table in my apartment.....


----------



## InterAlios (Apr 28, 2011)

With a guy: his bed, New Year's eve. There was champagne afterwards.

With a girl: at a nice hotel after queer prom our last year at university.


----------



## Richard (Aug 16, 2011)

In the Ballroom with miss Scarlett and the lead pipe.


----------



## Peacock (Mar 11, 2011)

In a travel trailer my parents gave me to live in while I was seventeen. Banged for about two or three hours. Mmm, mmm, mmm.


----------



## Quinlan (Apr 18, 2011)

On my bed while watching Independence Day.


----------



## Quinlan (Apr 18, 2011)

Peacock said:


> In a travel trailer my parents gave me to live in while I was seventeen. Banged for about two or three hours. Mmm, mmm, mmm.


----------



## cheezey (Aug 27, 2010)

Bed. It got more interesting there after lol


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

In a bunk bed, in a college dorm room, with foil over the windows because he didn't like bright light, with an owl accent lamp watching us from its glowing red eyes. I had anal sex before I tried any other kind, and it was moderately kinky bondage sex with whips and other toys, which occurred partly on the floor because there was more space there. It started in the bed, though.


----------



## shadowofambivalence (May 11, 2011)

it took place at my apartment complex


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

Girl-In Moscow, in her house, on the floor, door open, snow storm & Eurotrash/jazz radio. There was a drug involved, but I won't share which.

With a guy- VIP room of a bar. A lot of leather, a lot of alcohol, a lot of blacklight.


----------



## BrainPicker_omnomnom (Aug 24, 2011)

My room, in my bed (at my parent's house). My parents were going to be out for a little while. I don't know why we decided to lose each other's virginity at that point, but overall it kinda sucked.  It wasn't what I expected, but oh well. At least it was somewhat meaningful. He was my boyfriend who I thought I loved at the time (though I was young and didn't realize what love actually felt like). I stayed with him for years. The sex never got better haha


----------



## DarklyValentine (Mar 4, 2010)

with my hand


Is this a trick question??? ((eek entj in me there)(eats your souls))oh its !!!


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

PseudoSenator said:


> *Where did you first have sex?*


...On my back.

(On a bed.)
((In an apartment.))


I know. Kind of vanilla. roud:


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Jennywocky said:


> ...On my back.
> 
> (On a bed.)
> ((In an apartment.))
> ...


Were the lights even on? lol....


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Hokahey said:


> Were the lights even on? lol....


Okay, that's a bit not vanilla, it was the middle of the afternoon. Risqueness abounds! *squeeee*


----------



## supersymmetry (Aug 26, 2011)

On the backyard of a recently vacated house, after we left a party. There was some alcohol involved (I was 15, he was 16). *sigh* That was a good night.


----------



## caffeine (Sep 10, 2009)

On the floor of my parent's bedroom while watching zombieland.

...omg what is wrong with me


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

In his bed. I got seduced while I was half asleep ...silly naive young ENFJ thinking that nothing would happen, while I crashed for the night at a flat which a bunch of friends lived at.
Alcohol + overly sexy male = sex.


----------



## Mulberries (Feb 17, 2011)

On the side of his house. Can't you feel the romance?


----------



## Darien Kirst (Sep 15, 2011)

Sooo, I was 16 and there was this dude I liked at the time and we had been texting each other for a while; ya know the deal, texting flirty messages back and forth; real smooth-like. The dude invites me to his house and all that smooth talking goes out the window 'cause we're just awkwardly sitting there; not saying a word, and especially not making a move. I suggest we just play checkers or color pictures or something, but the man's determined. Before we commence the commencable, I make him play 'Still of the Night' by Whitesnake 'cause, ya know, it's a fantasy. I don't recall much of the actual act to be honest, we were in his room, it was July or August and pretty hot and he smelled. Not nessicerily bad, but not great either; i'd say it was a musk and I think the heat was to blame. Later on, however, we had sex in his basement and let me just say commercial grade carpet is fucking awful to rub against. And to make matters worse, he says to me, "Wow, asians really do get tighter the second time" D:


----------



## pretty.Odd (Oct 7, 2010)

I first had sex in my friend's bedroom.


----------



## geekofalltrades (Feb 8, 2012)

Actual intercourse? Not there yet. But my first X-rated shenanigans were on a friend's couch.


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

I don't want to remember... I wish I really wouldn't remember... I wish it had never happened...


----------



## sunshine2208 (Jun 6, 2012)

In a tent on a Christmas tree farm. Yes, really..... =/


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

My bed, in my bedroom... Nothing too racy or glamourous there.


----------



## jono (May 29, 2012)

On top of a hill. I was all class using my jumper as a blanket LOL


----------



## LQ9 (Jul 24, 2010)

sunshine2208 said:


> In a tent on a Christmas tree farm. Yes, really..... =/


That's amazing.


----------



## BeauGarcon (May 11, 2011)

Nobody would believe me, lol.


----------



## TheDescendant (Jun 21, 2012)

In an alley, in London.. It was all well and above board.


----------



## sunshine2208 (Jun 6, 2012)

LQ9 said:


> That's amazing.


No, it really wasn't. LOL


----------



## LQ9 (Jul 24, 2010)

sunshine2208 said:


> No, it really wasn't. LOL


Haha, I was thinking that might be the case as I wrote that...

Sorry to hear it was less than awesome in practice, but I still think it's awesome in theory.


----------



## sunshine2208 (Jun 6, 2012)

LQ9 said:


> Haha, I was thinking that might be the case as I wrote that...
> 
> Sorry to hear it was less than awesome in practice, but I still think it's awesome in theory.


It's definitely worth a laugh or two looking back at it now. In a friggin tent on a Christmas tree farm? WTH?!?!?! Aaaahh...such a proud moment. haha


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

In my bed. So scandalous.


----------



## sunshine2208 (Jun 6, 2012)

sunshine2208 said:


> It's definitely worth a laugh or two looking back at it now. In a friggin tent on a Christmas tree farm? WTH?!?!?! Aaaahh...such a proud moment. haha


Oooohhh.....this is the best part. Ya know how we all Google old boyfriends/girlfriends once in a while to see if you can figure out what they're up to years later. Uh yeah....Googled him and he is in jail for murder!!!! WHHHAAAAAATTTT THE FFFFFFFFF?!?!?!!?!? :shocked: Clearly we took MUCH different paths after high school!


----------



## paper lilies (Dec 6, 2011)

On a couch in my basement one steamy night. In the beginning it was just intended to be a sleepover but we were laying there and all of a sudden it was like _bam_ and the rest is just a blur.
My mother was in the room above us as well... I think I forgot that little detail.


----------



## LQ9 (Jul 24, 2010)

sunshine2208 said:


> Oooohhh.....this is the best part. Ya know how we all Google old boyfriends/girlfriends once in a while to see if you can figure out what they're up to years later. Uh yeah....Googled him and he is in jail for murder!!!! WHHHAAAAAATTTT THE FFFFFFFFF?!?!?!!?!? :shocked: Clearly we took MUCH different paths after high school!


Holy shit! :shocked:

Now the tent memory is going to be tainted even more...


----------



## Rachel Something (Jan 30, 2012)

At my boyfriend's, in his bedroom, on his bed... like a boring normal person. :tongue:


----------



## sunshine2208 (Jun 6, 2012)

LQ9 said:


> Holy shit! :shocked:
> 
> Now the tent memory is going to be tainted even more...


I know right?? Funny how people's paths take such different directions. My life is very on track and in order. Clearly he went way off course at some point. Shame....


----------



## Rachel Something (Jan 30, 2012)

sunshine2208 said:


> Oooohhh.....this is the best part. Ya know how we all Google old boyfriends/girlfriends once in a while to see if you can figure out what they're up to years later. Uh yeah....Googled him and he is in jail for murder!!!! WHHHAAAAAATTTT THE FFFFFFFFF?!?!?!!?!? :shocked: Clearly we took MUCH different paths after high school!


----------

